# Anyone using old school JBL 1200Gti subs?



## Sub Sonic (Dec 17, 2014)

You remember this sub? You know the ones with the shallow mount and ribbed sorounds. Is anybody using these for their current build? How do these compare with modern high end subs? These were really the subs that got me into car audio. I have 2 new unused in the box and one that was used like a year in perfect shape. So I have 3! I wanted to sell these but just cant get myself to get rid of them. They are just so nice to look at. How would you rate them for SQ by modern standards? The only negative is that you cant put them in a sealed enclosure and require a large ported box.


----------



## silence (Dec 20, 2014)

I just purchased two of the 15s in the last month. That's my best answer to your question.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sub Sonic said:


> You remember this sub? You know the ones with the shallow mount and ribbed sorounds. Is anybody using these for their current build? How do these compare with modern high end subs? These were really the subs that got me into car audio. I have 2 new unused in the box and one that was used like a year in perfect shape. So I have 3! I wanted to sell these but just cant get myself to get rid of them. They are just so nice to look at. How would you rate them for SQ by modern standards? The only negative is that you cant put them in a sealed enclosure and require a large ported box.


Their accuracy is about unrivaled as far as anything else I've heard. They are phenomenal subs. They might not dig as low as some high xmax offerings but if you have some that are BNIB I wouldn't get rid of them. They do great in 2.5cf net which really isn't that big for a 12". If you don't plan on using them right away, make sure and store them vertically to avoid cone sag.


And Drew- your recone kit is on the way


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

they were classified in Reference class in German Auto&hifi magazine back in the day.
I still have their big brothers 1500 gti... very accurate and dynamic subs, they base on JBL 2226 drivers with heavyer cone/vc assembly.

I would keep 1200GTI's and use them if I were you....


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

The 1500 was one of the first subs I heard really with about 600 - 800 Watts RMS driving them. Very clean and smooth bass. Very accurate and detail for such a large sub. A lot of people want a sub that goes deep, but if it forgets to play all the other notes in-between, it is a waist of time, money and efforts. 

Those and the current JBL Gtis are some of the best going. 

You have some subs that are great, the only lack that I have seen in that sub, is they require a large enclosure. If you can afford the space, go for it!!!


----------



## Sub Sonic (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah, what you guys said ismtrue. When I ran one, it hit the higher bass notes really well. The lowes were not bad and bass frequency changes were handled well. However, I dont think it did kick drums well. Seemed kind of loose. Also it requires large ported boxes. I think jbl reccomends 1.75 cubes for each. Sounds crazy but i love the way they look and its fun to watch them move with those ribbed sourround. I want to do 2 JL 13w6s as my main system, but maybe i will do 2 gtis for a while for fun. Can you guys tell me the reccomended jbl enclosure size? What if I put them in 1.5 cubes each?


----------



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

Man I wish we could have worked a deal on that used one of yours... I definitely need a second one after my CL find... Great sounding sub... Only took me about a year of actively looking... Gets a lil tinsel slap going on some notes... But they were known for that... I say use those in your setup. The w6's do sound great as well... I just prefer the older stuff... And if it ever goes bad just throw $75 of soft parts in and you got a new woofer...


----------



## Sub Sonic (Dec 17, 2014)

What kind of grill can I use to protect these speakers? Want to make sure it doesnt interfere with the speaker; dont want the sub to touch it


----------



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

Since the gti doesn't do too much in the excursion dept. Almost any grill will work for it. When I bought mine. The guy had an old school shallow waffle grill that was held in place by 4 tabs. Ugly but effective.


----------



## Sub Sonic (Dec 17, 2014)

The big problem with these are that they require huge boxes. I had one in a 2 to 2.5 cu ft ported box years ago and it sounded very good. If i do these again, i will do 2 but i cant afford to do 4 to 4.5 cu ft box. The back of the sub says 1.75 cu ft min enclosure. How would these sound in a 1.75 cu ft slot ported box each?


----------



## Sub Sonic (Dec 17, 2014)

Can you guys who are knowledgable help me? There really isnt much info on these online since they are somold. 1.75 slot ported each, will they sound very good without sounding boomy and crappy?


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm going to take flack for this but so be it. I owned my first one of these in 2000 and several since. Have a new in box one in the closet if that tells you anything. I have tried them successfully in a 1.75 vented box, 2.25 ported box and a 1.35 sealed box. 

The sealed box was my favorite by far


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

legend94 said:


> The sealed box was my favorite by far


BLASPHEMY!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

download JBL Speakershop freeware program. in its speaker/enclosure databank you will find a few different enclosure suggestions for 1200 gti driver. I personaly would go with at least 2-2.5 cuft enclosure


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

SHAGGS said:


> BLASPHEMY!


I know! I hope people try the sealed box if they need a smaller enclosure to see for themselves. 



LBaudio said:


> download JBL Speakershop freeware program. in its speaker/enclosure databank you will find a few different enclosure suggestions for 1200 gti driver. I personaly would go with at least 2-2.5 cuft enclosure


The manual lists 1.35 sealed box


----------

